# New article: Boppy Pillow Photography Prop



## crystal_lynn (Sep 8, 2008)

Above is the link to my newest article. The article shows you how to use a Boppy Pillow to pose babies and petts. I hope you like it.

Have a great day,
Crystal


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 8, 2008)

Why not paste the text and photos here?

You would get a good response and the photos would actually be viewable.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 9, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Why not paste the text and photos here?



Hmm. I wonder if this has anything to do with it:

_*How much money can I make?*
 The amount of money you make at Associated Content is unlimited. All of the content you publish can earn you money via Performance Payments, which currently pays you a baseline PPM rate of $1.50 for every thousand page views your content receives. As you generate more page views and submit more content, your clout level rises - and your Performance Payments do too! (Learn more on the Performance Payments page.) Some Content Producers earn hundreds of dollars per month in Performance Payments alone. In addition, sometimes we might make an Upfront Payment offer for your text content (offers range from $3 - 20)._

(from the Associated Content website)

Best,
Helen


----------



## abraxas (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah, I understand now ...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137542


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 19, 2008)

that's wonderful! thanks for sharing. i will try it next time


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy-moly... Crystal Lynn is photographer hunter. 

Bifurcator vaguely hears the whispers of the Golum song running thru his head and breaks into a cold sweat when the part about spitting out the bones comes up.


----------

